# Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum Download



## god-of-snow (21. Juli 2009)

Seit heute steht der neue Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum Download bereit.

Im Moment gelangt man nur zu dem Treiber, wenn man als Grafikkarte die GTX 275 und als OS Windows Vista 32 auswählt. In der Liste der unterstützen Produkte sind allerdings alle Modelle der GTX Reihe vertreten.

 190.38 WHQL Deutsch Vista / Windows 7 32 Bit


----------



## Geicher (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

funzt das auch mit Windows 7 64Bit?


----------



## Raikoon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

geht der Treiber denn wohl auch für eine Geforce 8800GTX?


----------



## P4D (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Nein, aber die 64-bit Treiber gibt es auf Englisch: 
GeForce/ION Driver Release 190

8800GTX wird supported


----------



## Raikoon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

ok sehe grade sind ja nur für windows 7 und vista ^^

okay nix für mein XP


----------



## P4D (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

doch, Für XP gibt es auch, aber nur auf Englisch: 
GeForce/ION Driver Release 190


----------



## Raikoon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

jetzt auch auf Deutsch 
Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


----------



## DC1984 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

So, Treiber ist installiert. Ich musste aber nach der Installation nicht neu starten, ist das normal?


----------



## Shooter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen. Ich musste bis jetzt immer neustarten. 
Vielleicht solltest du einfach auf nummer sicher gehen und neustarten


----------



## g-13mrnice (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*



Shooter schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen. Ich musste bis jetzt immer neustarten.
> Vielleicht solltest du einfach auf nummer sicher gehen und neustarten



Ne, das scheint NV wirklich neu gemacht zu haben, ich musste auch schon bei den letzten 186..ern..??...bzw dem vorm 190er nicht mehr neu starten... damit komm ich ja gar nicht klar  Nen Hardwaretreiber der keinen Neustart mehr verlangt... Jetzt!...habe ich alles gesehen


----------



## NCphalon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

is glaub ich bei ati seit dem catalyst 9.5 so...


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

angeblich soll  die Energie Spar Funktion nicht funktionieren ?  habe auf Apap.. gestellt 
wie kann ich das testen ? ob meine GK höher und runter taktet , ohne das ich mir gleich den PC mit irgendwelchen Tools dich müllen muss ? NV  260 GTX


----------



## Shady (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

So langsam nervt das echt... Seit dem 186er hab ich bei der Installation immer Bluescreens. Egal ob ich ihn so oder manuell installieren will...
Jemand eine Idee wie ich ihn installiert bekomm, oder woran es liegt? Bin ja nich der einzige mit den Problemen, wie wir gestern in 'nem anderen Thread festgestellt haben...


----------



## Shooter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*



Shady schrieb:


> So langsam nervt das echt... Seit dem 186er hab ich bei der Installation immer Bluescreens. Egal ob ich ihn so oder manuell installieren will...
> Jemand eine Idee wie ich ihn installiert bekomm, oder woran es liegt? Bin ja nich der einzige mit den Problemen, wie wir gestern in 'nem anderen Thread festgestellt haben...




Hast du vielleicht die älteren Treiber noch drauf ? 
Ich habs so hingekriegt das ich erst die älteren Treiber deinstaliert hab, >
Neustarten und den neuen Treiber drauf instaliert. Dann hatt es geklappt. 



Gruß


----------



## Shady (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*



Shooter schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht die älteren Treiber noch drauf ?
> Ich habs so hingekriegt das ich erst die älteren Treiber deinstaliert hab, >
> Neustarten und den neuen Treiber drauf instaliert. Dann hatt es geklappt.
> 
> ...



Mmh... Hab ne nur drüber gebügelt... Hattest du auch das Problem mit den Bluescreens?
Ich werd's gleich mal testen und Rückmeldung geben...


----------



## Shooter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Ich hatte lediglich 1 einzigen Bluescreen wegen Anzeigetreiber. 
Aber das ist jetzt Geschichte. Wenn du nach dem Treiber immer noch viele Bluescreens bekommst, muss etwas anderes nicht in ordnung sein


----------



## Shady (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Naja, die alten gingen ja alle problemlos installieren. Nur die letzten paar nich mehr...


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

@shady: Ich würde erst die alten Grafiktreiber runterschmeißen, bevor ich einen neuen installiere. Wenn du den neuen nur drüberinstalliert hast, würde ich die wahrscheinlich noch vorhandenen Reste der alten Treiber entfernen. Daher kommt vermutlich auch deine Bluescreens. Am besten deinstallierst du den Treiber noch mal und entfernst die Reste mit DriverSweeper. Danach den neuen Treiber wieder installieren.


----------



## BoToX (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Deswegen empfiehlt nVidia jedem ja auch wärmstens den alten Treiber vorher zu deinstallieren. 



> Hinweise zur Installation:
> 
> entfernen sie vor der installation neuer treiber unbedingt alle bereits installierten nvidia-grafiktreiber über die windows-systemsteuerung.


Mache ich schon immer so. gehe in den abgesicherten Modus wo nur der MS Standart VGA Treiber läuft und deinstalliere dort den nvidia Treiber weil er ja im abgesicherten Modus nicht geladen ist. Somit ist man den ganzen alten Müll gleich los. Dann öffne ich CCleaner und lösche damit alte registry Einträge und alte Daten von nVidia. Danach einfach neustarten und man installiert wie gewohnt den neuen Treiber ohne sich sorgen machen zu müssen das da noch Rückstände vom alten Treiber irgendwo rumasseln ^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Das Problem einer De-Insatllation ist, dass man alle Treiber-Settings wieder neu konfigurieren muss... Und da ich die Settings bei jedem Spiel einzeln anpasse ist das immer sehr mühseelig...

Aber mal was anderes...:

Läuft der neue Treiber auf dem Niveau der 182er oder genau so misserabel wie die 186er...!?


----------



## Shady (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

So, alte Treiber komplett deinstalliert. Weiterhin Bluescreens.
Mir egal, ich lass jetzt den 185.20 drauf un fertig.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Bei uns gibst doch den geforce Treiber vergleich! Ist der 190.38 auch da schon mit drin und wie schlägt er sich?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Wie... Was... Wo...!? 

Habe noch nichts aussagekräftiges zu gefunden...!


----------



## Naumo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

also mit dem treiber springt bei mir die karte immer wieder in den 3d modus und dann bleibt sie da ne weile hüpft auf den mittleren modus dann 2d dann gleich wieder hoch usw... is das normal oder mach ich was falsch.. hab den 186.18 wieder rauf gemacht


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*



Naumo schrieb:


> also mit dem treiber springt bei mir die karte immer wieder in den 3d modus und dann bleibt sie da ne weile hüpft auf den mittleren modus dann 2d dann gleich wieder hoch usw... is das normal oder mach ich was falsch.. hab den 186.18 wieder rauf gemacht



normal ist das sicher nicht


----------



## Naumo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

ja hat dieses phänomen sonst niemand?? mit dem alten 186.18 läuft alles wies laufen soll
als ich den neuen 190er drauf gemacht habe hats einfach des spinnen angefangen... alles im rivatuner ausgelesen


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

der Treiber ist müll, ich habe den wieder runter, auf meinem einem PC hier NV 9700 GT,
Absturz von Silent HunterIII mitten im Spiel
unter Vista 32 Home , der , oder die 186.xx laufen besser


----------



## Shooter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

Naja wenn ihr so viele Probleme  damit habt, dann würd ich sagen lasst es einfach!
Man muss auch gucken für was der Treiber eigendlich gut ist, was daran verbessert wurde und ob man diese verbesserung unbedingt braucht. 



Gruß


----------



## Lucca77 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

bin vollends zufrieden...auch mein anno läuft mit meiner gtx 260 amp² jetzt wesentlich besser auf maximum...cod 4 + 5 ebenfalls stabil auf volle details etc. ... 
ich sach ma "top"^^


----------



## Naumo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*

ja die frage is ja ob einer von euch genau hinschaut und feststellt ob was nicht stimmt! 
bei mir isses halt mit dem takt, bei jemand anders was anderes


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir schmiert beim 190er die ganze Zeit der Anzeigetreiber ab. Hab auch wieder den 186er drauf, da gibts keine Probs. Komisch find ichs trotzdem.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir ist der Sourcebug weg, dass sich plötzlich die Farben ändern und Grafikfehler auftreten. War kein schlimmer Bug (kurz zurück auf den Desktop und Source wieder aufrufen hat gereicht zum fixen) und komischerweise hatte ich den auf meinem Laptop mit selbem Treiber nicht.

Aber gestern abend hatte ich ihn nicht mehr, bleibt hoffentlich so


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

... Manchmal frage ich mich, warum so Viele mit einer funktionierenden "Kiste" auf die sie angewiesen sind *trotzdem* neue Treiber installieren

Sowas macht man auf ein Testsystem - und, falls nicht vorhanden, wartet man einfach auf Test-Resultate
Alles andere ist eben (leider) heikel


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2009)

Oder man macht vorher ein Image und kann die Treiberinstallation wieder ungeschehen machen.
Schließlich hat ja nicht jeder ein Testsystem in der Ecke rumstehen oder will auf Resultate warten.


----------



## Boti261980 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*



Naumo schrieb:


> ja hat dieses phänomen sonst niemand?? mit dem alten 186.18 läuft alles wies laufen soll
> als ich den neuen 190er drauf gemacht habe hats einfach des spinnen angefangen... alles im rivatuner ausgelesen


 
Der RivaTuner passt die Registry Einträge vom Treiber in Windows an, da er nicht für den 190 Treiber freigegeben ist würde ich zuerst mal den RivaTuner deinstallieren!
Dannach den neuen Treiber, nur mit vorheriger Deinstalltion des alten Treiber, neu installieren.

Ein paar FPS mehr dürften es schon sein 

Vista macht Automatisch einen Wiederherstellungspunkt, sobald Treiber installiert werden!
In der Regel bedarf es keine Sicherung der Daten, schon garnicht wenn es WHQL Treiber sind!
Beta Treiber sind wieder was anderes!


----------



## Naumo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.38 WHQL zum downlaod*



Boti261980 schrieb:


> Der RivaTuner passt die Registry Einträge vom Treiber in Windows an, da er nicht für den 190 Treiber freigegeben ist würde ich zuerst mal den RivaTuner deinstallieren!
> Dannach den neuen Treiber, nur mit vorheriger Deinstalltion des alten Treiber, neu installieren.
> 
> Ein paar FPS mehr dürften es schon sein
> ...


 
Meinst du ich soll riva deinstallieren, dann den neuen treiber draufspielen und wieder riva tuner installieren??
man muss sowieso rivatuner anpassen für den treiber und auch ohen riva tuner macht die graka des mit dem 2d 3d modus (laut everest)
ich denke einfach der treiber is nicht mit jeder graka so gut kompatibel! 
vor allem bei sonem exoten wie ich hab


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Juli 2009)

-.-
vor 10min hab ich die Beta installiert-.-
schöner Käse....
naja, solang die Beta stabil läuft, lass ich die erst mal drauf

kann es sein das der Server ziemlich down ist? ich komm auf gerade mal 100kb-.-


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. Juli 2009)

mittlerweile ist ja auch die whql raus


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2009)

wie auch immer gibt es  Unterschiede , 
auf meinem I7 System mit Nv 260 GTX keine Probleme , aba dafür  auf anderen Plattformen,  hängt das ein oder andere game, das kann es ja b wohl  nicht   sein?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ihn nun als WHQL auf meinem XP 32bit und bisher noch keine Probleme... Hbe aber auch seiddem nur CS:S gespielt und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen andere Progs und Spiele zu testen...


----------



## aLpHa2k8 (25. Juli 2009)

Hat schon jemand n kleinen Benchmark-Vergleich gemacht mit dem neuen 190er?


----------



## Geicher (25. Juli 2009)

Das würde mich auch sehr interressieren!


----------



## LaCroato (27. Juli 2009)

Hab´ zwar keinen Benchmark gemacht, jedoch hatte ich mit dem Treiber ´nen BSOD mit der berüchtigten Fehlermeldung
*"nvlddmkm.sys"​*Mit dem vorherigen 186.18 WHQL - Treiber hatte ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten bis auf die falsche VRAM-Anzeige.

Bin jetz auf den ziemlich aktuellen BETA - Treiber 190.40 (Win7 / Vista x64) umgestiegen.
Wen´s interessiert:

Win7 / Vista x64
GeForce ForceWare 190.40 Win 7 | Vista (64-bit) download from Guru3D.com

Win 7 / Vista x32
GeForce ForceWare 190.40 Win 7 | Vista (32-bit) download from Guru3D.com

Win XP x32
GeForce ForceWare 190.40 XP (32-bit) download from Guru3D.com


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juli 2009)

werde jetzt mal installieren 

kann mir einer sagen wieso mein fernsehr kein ton mehr gibt vom pc

hab ne 9800 gt amp mit hdmi sound Anschluss per spdif kabel


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

ich habe eine Grafikkarte GeForce 8800 GTS (G80) 320MB
siehe link
############ Gigabyte GEFORCE 8800 GTS ############ bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 19.06.09 13:50:59 MESZ)

und habe seit dem richtige probleme mit dem 190.38 ich spiele world of warcraft und wenn ich in instanzen bin ruckelt es wie sau das war vorher nicht so genauso wie in tausendwinters was ist da los? Wieso funzt das ned mehr? Bitte um hilfe...


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

schmeiß den wieder runter , auf meinem einem PC hier mit einer 
NV 9600 GT* , Absturz von SilentHunterIII  mitten im Spiel,
ich hatte noch nie einen Absturtz mit SilentHunterIII, der  190.38  ist schrott , ich habe wieder den alten drauf und das lasse  auch so, weil damit alles problemlos ging,
das mit den Problemen der Treiber ist von Grafikkarte und von OS zu OS sehr verschieden , so das man das nicht verallgemeinern  kann .


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

kannst du mir bitte sagen welchen ich drauf machen soll das wäre echt sehr lieb von dir ich habe ehrlich alles schon ausporbiert bin schon am kotzen bitte um hilfe  wein


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

das schlimme ist wenn ich den drauf mache den neuen scheiss grafik treiber kann ich ned mal kontroll center einstelleungen gehen das ist ehrlich eine freschheit was nvidia da macht ich dachte nvidia ist das beste ich will doch wieder zocken können vorher ggings ja auch schaue ja immer nach dem neusten dachte vielleicht sieht alles noch besser aus nein alles ruckelt und standbild hatte ich auch dann absturz ganz heftig


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

ich habe wieder den alten drauf und das lasse auch so, weil damit alles problemlos ging,


nur welcher ist das kannste mir das sagen bitte


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

ich habe den NV 186.18 wieder rauf,
was sehr sehr ärgerlich ist, das NV diesen nicht mehr anbietet und nur den 190 ,
zahlreiche Beschwerden darüber bei Nvidia hätte da Sinn, f+ür diesen Unsinn am Geforce 190.38 , 
ich bewahre ältere Treiber Updates immer auf ,
für solche fälle !


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

ja das habe ich dann auch gemacht aber trotzdem ruckelt alles wenn ich den neuen instliere den 190.36 sehe ich den ned mal im http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-2y-jpg.html
systemsteuerung dann programme wo mann halt die sachen deinstalieren kann controll center wie gesagt auch ned drinne also ganz komisch alles


wenn ich das dann deinstaliere da wie auf dem foto zu sehen mit dem link dann mache ich den 186.18 drauf aber woher weiss ich das auch alles gelöscht ist von nvidia treibern?
weil das hatte ich gemacht den 186 drauf und trotzdem alles geruckelt seit dem ich das gemacht habe die aktualisieruzng davon 190 geht nix mehr seit dem ich könnte den nvidia ärschen eine reinhauen !!!

http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7_win...8_whql_de.html


und das hier ist mein system 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-32-jpg.html


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

wenn ich das dann deinstaliere da wie auf dem foto zu sehen mit dem link dann mache ich den 168.18 drauf aber woher weiss ich das auch alles gelöscht ist von nvidia treibern?
weil das hatte ich gemacht den 186 drauf und trotzdem alles geruckelt seit dem ich das gemacht habe die aktualisieruzng davon 190 geht nix mehr seit dem ich könnte den nvidia ärschen eine reinhauen !!!


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

186.18 sry   


http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7_winvista_32bit_186.18_whql_de.html


und das hier ist mein system 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-32-jpg.html


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

eigentlich sollte man alles de.installieren was zu dem Treiber gehört auch die D3 Sachen und psy , weil das evtl.. zu probleme führen kann, wenn man wieder den alten nimmt ?

app Neue  Treiber braucht das Land ubnd beschwert dem User viel arbeit ,
ATI hat sich mit dem 9.7 auch was geleitet,
ein total unübersichtliches PAnel und schwer an  
die Einstellungen zu kommen, natürlich habe ich diesen ATI Schrott 9.7
auf wieder de.installiert und die 9.6 wieder genommen .

was dieser scheiß eigentlich soll ? vermutlich will man damit nur die
User ärgern und erhofft sich damit etwas mehr Emal Kontakt von Usern


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

ok ich mach das jetzt mal melde mich dann obs funzt 
aber wie gesagt ich hatte die ganze zeit nei probleme nur seit dem ich das neue 190-36 drauf gemacht habe läufte nichts mehr bei mir
und ich habe schon einen guten rechner


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

das schlimmer an der Sache ist nur,
das durch News Beiträgen von Kommerziellen Web. Seiten 
die User immer wieder ermuntert werden, diese Neuen Treiber zu installieren, dem ein oder anderem entsteht dadruch 
 ein Schaden am System, 
*unerfahrende*  User haben dann ein Probleme,
ihr System wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Vom Gesetz her, 
ist das Beihilfe zur Sachbeschädigung,  
ich werde dieses Treiben noch eine weile im Web. beobachten und beweise 
sammeln und dann ggf.. die Behörden darüber informieren.

OT. Wir brauchen Regeln im Internet, 
das Internet ist kein Rechts freier Raum , 
dafür bin ich auch langsam !


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

so habe alles deinstaliert denke ich habe alles also was mann sehen konnte bei programme zum deinstalieren dann neustart gemacht und dann den 186 wieder drauf alles wunder bar bis halt das gekommen ist
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-33-png.html
ich bin in english sehr schlecht hoffe du kannst mir helfen was das heißt?


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

das habe ich fast befürchtet ?
weiste was bei mir passiert war?

als ich den alten wieder  installiert hatte, nach dem ich 
den Neuen 190.38 de.installiert hatte  
hatte ich vorher noch die Reg. gereinigt, 
bei dem alten Treiber war auf ein mal 
die Farb Wiedergabe kaputt, 
sah alles sehr komisch aus Desktop, 
der 190.38  hat also einen Schaden im Windows verursacht; 
beheben konnte ich das nur ...
also ich  mache hin und wieder, grade wenn ich am OS was verändere s.g. System Backups von LW C:  ich hatte dann das System mittels Sicherungs Backup wieder hergestellt , 
wo der alte Treiber noch darf war.

tcha  installiert einfach den alten Treiber noch mal drüber vielleicht hilft das ?  ich schätze dass das an irgendwelchen Reg. Einträgen liegt,
die ein reg. Cleaner nicht beseitigt wenn man den alten wieder installiert, das falsche Parameter in der reg.dat dann für den alten Treiber stehen ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe den NV 186.18 wieder rauf,
> *was sehr sehr ärgerlich ist, das NV diesen nicht mehr anbietet* und nur den 190 ,
> zahlreiche Beschwerden darüber bei Nvidia hätte da Sinn, f+ür diesen Unsinn am Geforce 190.38 ,
> ich bewahre ältere Treiber Updates immer auf ,
> für solche fälle !


Einfach mal im Treiberarchiv bei Nvidia nachzuschauen. Das schafft sogar jeder DAU, nur nicht der amdintel:
186.18 für Vista 32bit: GeForce/ION Treiber Release 186
186.18 für Vista 64bit: GeForce/ION Treiber Release 186
186.18 für XP: GeForce/ION Treiber Release 186



amdintel schrieb:


> das schlimmer an der Sache ist nur,
> das durch News Beiträgen von Kommerziellen Web. Seiten
> die User immer wieder ermuntert werden, diese Neuen Treiber zu installieren, dem ein oder anderem entsteht dadruch
> ein Schaden am System,
> ...


Macht bitte ein Stoppschild vor den Querulanten amdintel


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> das habe ich fast befürchtet ?
> weiste was bei mir passiert war?
> 
> als ich den alten wieder  installiert hatte, nach dem ich
> ...



deine aussagen sind immer wieder amüsant...





jede treibergeneration nehm ich ja nicht mit.....
ich bin momentan ganz zufrieden mit den nvidias...

aber weiss wer wie man die profile auf tasten der g15 legen kann ? 

das fänd ich praktisch..hab mich aber selbst noch nicht richtig damit auseinander gesetzt


----------



## JePe (12. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Vom Gesetz her,
> ist das Beihilfe zur Sachbeschädigung,
> ich werde dieses Treiben noch eine weile im Web. beobachten und beweise
> sammeln und dann ggf.. die Behörden darüber informieren.



Ich hoffe wirklich, das war sarkastisch gemeint? Ansonsten schaudert´s mir gerade ein wenig.


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, das war sarkastisch gemeint? Ansonsten schaudert´s mir gerade ein wenig.




nachdem er öfter sowas vom karren lässt, glaub ich er meint das ernst


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Macht bitte ein Stoppschild vor den Querulanten amdintel



die s.g. Querulanten , werden eines Tages darüber bestimmen, wie du dein Internet nutzt und was du alles nicht mehr darfst,
z.b. User beleidigen und beschimpfen


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

genau..und dafür wird er dich ins arbeitslager sperren der amd-intel weil du dein internet falsch benutzt hast


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

Hulksters schrieb:


> ich habe eine Grafikkarte GeForce 8800 GTS (G80) 320MB
> siehe link
> ############ Gigabyte GEFORCE 8800 GTS ############ bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 19.06.09 13:50:59 MESZ)
> 
> und habe seit dem richtige probleme mit dem 190.38 ich spiele world of warcraft und wenn ich in instanzen bin ruckelt es wie sau das war vorher nicht so genauso wie in tausendwinters was ist da los? Wieso funzt das ned mehr? Bitte um hilfe...



Is das net normal bei NVidia Treiber, dass die alten Karten immer schlechter werden?


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

die Division Alt, was ist Alt?
ist meine NV 9600 GT alt ? den PC habe ich erst vor einem Jahr Neu gekauft .
bei meinem vor letzten Neuen vom Nov 08 wo eine 260 GTX drin ist, hatte ich mit dem Treiber keine Probleme , könnte schon was dran sein ? 
Warum werden Neue Treiber Updates gemacht?
um u.a. diese an Neue Games anzupassen ,
um Neue auf dem Markt bekomme  Grafikkarten mit unterstützt werden usw. 
nur  etwas dumm dann, das ein älteres  Game SilentHunterIII dann   dafür abschmiert . NV hat gepennt.


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

so habe jetzt meinem kumpel die karte gegeben er hat mir jetzt die ati readon 4850 gegeben wo er noch 80 euro wollte + meine alte karte weiss zwar ned ob das ein guter deal war ?

so ich habe die karte jetzt reingemacht und genau das gleiche wie vorher loge mich eben ein ins world of warcraft bin tausendwinters und alles wie vorher ruckelt wie sau also muss der scheiss mir ein schaden verursacht haben anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen weil ich vorher richtig flüßig spielen konnte ohne probleme seit dem ich den nvidia treiber 190.38 drauf gemacht hatte ging garnix mehr ich kotze jetzt schon den ganzen scheiss wieder neu zu instalieren habe so kein bock drauf alleine die updates werden wieder 6 std dauern echt geil !

das heisst morgen muss ich mir vista holen und alles neu formatieren 


soll ich jetzt die ati 4850 behalten ist sie besser wie die 8800 gts oder mir lieber die wieder geben lassen meine alte und die 80 euro sparen? die er wollte + meine alte karte ?

dank dem neuen treiber habe ich jetzt so einen streß und musste auch noch im regen mit dem fahrad 2 mal zu ihm fahren weil die ati noch ein strom kabel brauchte also 2 was ich in mein netzteil reinmachen musste ( kotzen )

############ Gigabyte GEFORCE 8800 GTS ############ bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 19.06.09 13:50:59 MESZ)


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

Hulksters schrieb:


> so habe jetzt meinem kumpel die karte gegeben er hat mir jetzt die ati readon 4850 gegeben wo er noch 80 euro wollte + meine alte karte weiss zwar ned ob das ein guter deal war ?
> 
> so ich habe die karte jetzt reingemacht und genau das gleiche wie vorher loge mich eben ein ins world of warcraft bin tausendwinters und alles wie vorher ruckelt wie sau also muss der scheiss mir ein schaden verursacht haben anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen weil ich vorher richtig flüßig spielen konnte ohne probleme seit dem ich den nvidia treiber 190.38 drauf gemacht hatte ging garnix mehr ich kotze jetzt schon den ganzen scheiss wieder neu zu instalieren habe so kein bock drauf alleine die updates werden wieder 6 std dauern echt geil !
> 
> ...



Da hat definitiv dein PC was abgekriegt...

die 4850er is so gut wie die 9800GTX also um WELTEN besser als die 8800GTS 320...

der 320MB Version is sowieso die ganze Zeit der VRam ausgegangen, da NVidia da gepfuscht hat am Anfang


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

Hulksters schrieb:


> loge mich eben ein ins world of warcraft bin tausendwinters und alles wie vorher ruckelt wie sau also muss der scheiss mir ein schaden )[/URL]


spielste online ? es ist nicht gesagt das es an der Karte  und am Treiber der Karte liegt , eher am Internet Zugang .


----------



## Hulksters (12. August 2009)

nein ich spiele ja schon die ganze zeit das spiel spiele ja sonst nichts anderes und hatte vorher nie probleme gehabt aber seit dem ich den neuen treiber drauf gemacht habe 190.38 ging wie gesagt der horro los  ( ist ja schon so wie ein Trojaner den ich nicht weg kriege )

ich instaliere world of warcraft gerade ganz neu mal schauen obs daran liegt zweifel aber dran alleine das game zu instalieren die ganzen patches das wird wieder bis 3 uhr nachts dauern 


ach und das ist nicht die hd 4850 sondern die 4870 512 mb  und ist sie 80 euro wert + meine nvidia 8800gts 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180370349148


und das ist die ati http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...8/test_radeon_hd_4870_cf_geforce_gtx_260_sli/http://www.schottenland.de/dimages/imc/pi/Powercolor-HD4870-512MB--max300.jpg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> spielste online ? *es ist nicht gesagt das es* an der Karte  und *am Treiber der Karte liegt* , eher am Internet Zugang .


Ja wie nun...? 


amdintel schrieb:


> Vom Gesetz her,
> ist das Beihilfe zur Sachbeschädigung,
> ich werde dieses Treiben noch eine weile im Web. beobachten und beweise
> sammeln und dann ggf.. die Behörden darüber informieren.


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

ja es läuft z.z. ein Verfahren ,
ich bin dabei nur ein Zuliefere von Informationen , 
es geht dabei um Treiber und um Software, 
die dem User einem  nachweislichen Schaden am PC ,
oder am Windows selber anrichten, 
u.a. schlecht und fehlerhafte Beschreibungen von 
Tools und Programmen und Treibern und Updates , 

jeder Inhaber einer Web. Seite ist für den Inhalt Voll Verantwortlich,
egal ob das nun verlinkte Sachen sind, oder falsche News  da stehen .
Heute 2009 ist das Internet ein Massen Produkt und der Öffentlichkeit,
der Breiten Masse voll zugänglich, 
es kommen daher bald dafür andere Regeln und Neue Gesetze , warte mal ab , diese Gesetze sollen u.a. dem Nutzer schützten .
Es ist auch damit zu rechen, wenn ein Web Seiten Betreiber Downloads öffentlich aus gibt,  dieses falsch oder fehlerhaft beschrieben sind, das der Betreiber kostenpflichtig Angemahnt  wird ?


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

*Hust* back to Topic please,... !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

ja es macht schaden lest ihr eigentlich auch mit was ich schreibe?
Ich darf jetzt deswegen vista neu instalieren weil es bei mir einen schaden verursacht hat das heisst ich darf alles neu instalieren meine ganzen programme gehen damit verloren alles neu machen und wieso weil nvidia einen grafik treiber rausgebracht hat wo ich dachte wow was neues ist bestimmt besser wie der alte treiber und siehe da alles ging nicht bild bleibt hängen im spiel ( abstürze ) übelste ruckler jetzt beim online gamen world of warcraft und das ist wirklich ein comic game was nicht grade viel leistung brauch 
und das war vor dem 190.38 nicht der fall gewesen und seit dem ich das gemacht habe traten die probleme auf und mein rechner wurde erst neu gemacht das war nicht mal 1 monat her !


( nicht nur das ich habe momentan auch geld probleme und muss jetzt 80 euro für ne ati karte hinlegen und dafür meine 8800 gts hergeben und jetzt habe ich die ati und trotzdem habe ich immer noch das problem )

ABER ALLES SEIT DEM ICH 190.38 DRAUF GEMACHT HABE !!!!!!!!!!!


mein system http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-34-png.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-35-png.html

das muss doch für so ein billiges game wie world of warcraft genug sein alleine Pec man atari grafik hat geruckelt !!!

Dank denen muss ich jetzt das komplete system neu machen !!!


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

Eine BETA zu installieren geschieht immer auf eigene Gefahr und man sollte seine Daten immer vorher sichern, wenn man vor hat sich eine BETA zu installieren. 

BETA ist nicht gleich FINAL  !

Für eine BETA wird keinerlei Haftung übernommen, da diese eindeutig als nicht Finale Version gekennzeichnet ist. Somit liegt die Verantwortung beim Anwender, ob er es installiert oder nicht.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

genau das meine ich damit , 
du hast deswegen eine menge arbeit und ärger mit dem PC gehabt,
vor dem Update war ja noch alles im grünen bereich ?

und wer so was nicht kann, muss einen Techniker sich kommen lassen der geld kostet, es ist ja nicht jeder der einen PC hat ein IT Spezialist , der Vorkehrungen trifft mittels Daten und System  Sicherung

OT:  mir hatte der IE8 meiner sämtlichen PCs die Sidebar geschrotet 
Vista, ich hatte 3 Stunden damit zu tun meine PCs wieder zum laufen zu bekommen, die Sache ist jetzt beim Anwalt , ich mach da nämlich jetzt Schadensersatz Forderungen geltend , vom dem Web. Seiten Betreiber wo ich mir den IE 8 runter geladen hatte , der schrieb nämlich, "es wird dringend angeraten den IE 8 zu installieren "


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. August 2009)

@Hulksters: Mit welchem Treiber hast du die Radeon getestet? Mal eine ältere Treiberversion getestet?


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> @Hulksters: Mit welchem Treiber hast du die Radeon getestet? Mal eine ältere Treiberversion getestet?


Es geht hier um NVIDIA-Treiber  !

@Hulksters, ATI Karte mit NVIDIA-Treiber ? Kann nicht funktionieren,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. August 2009)

Und darum gehts mir ja: Hat er eine Radeon mit einem nVidia-Treiber getestet? Ich les da nur das er jetzt ne Radeon hat und welchen Treiber er dafür benutzt hat steht da nicht (oder ich habs überlesen, in dem Fall dann sorry  ).


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

*Ati*

der hat jetzt eine ATI drin .

ich bevorzugen den Xtreme-G_9.6 und CC für die 9.6 Version deutsch,
vom Orginal 9.6 "ATI Panel-ccc", weil der andere  vom Xtreme-G_9.6 in englisch ist , der Xtreme-G_9.6 soll lt. Infos eine bessere  Gamer prereferences haben ?  
der Original  Neue 9.7 kommt mir nicht auf dem Rechner, 
das  cc-Panel  des 9.7 ist   unübersichtlich .so viel zu ATI.

hier geht es mit : Geforce  weiter OT ende ---
vielleicht hat der Treiber Geforce 190.38 im Windows was kaputt gemacht ? "wie ich schon sagte musste ich mein System komplett zurücksetzten , weil der alte Treiber nicht mehr richtig funktionierte !
ich rede hier nur von den Erfahrungen die ich mit meinem PC der eine NV 9600 GT drin hat, vorher der alte Treiber drauf war ich diesen dann de.installiert hatte und den neuen 190.38 , wo dann SH3 mitten im Spiel abstützt , ich versucht hatte den alten wieder zu installieren,


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

hi TwilightAngel

Ich habe bis eben noch die Nvidia 8800 gts gehabt die ich von einem kumpel bekommen habe + den rechner siehe foto oben habe da bilder gemacht von meinem system dann hatte ich die ganze zeit world of warcraft zocken können seit dem der neue patch da war ich schaue immer ob es neue treiber gibt wegen besserer spiel performenz u.s.w dann stand da 190.38 neue version ok habe ich drauf gemacht

dann gingen die probleme los nach dem neustart als er den neuen treiber drauf gemacht hat

es gab kein Kontrol Center mehr ich konnte nicht mehr die grafik einstelungen regeln wenn mann rechts klick macht im desktop Control Penel oder wie das hieß weiss ned mehr genau es war aufjedenfall nicht mehr da

ok dachte ich mir ab ins spiel zurück war noch in der alten welt in warcraft alles lief ok dann bin ich in die neue welt wollte eine ini mit machen in ulduar da fing es dann an es ruckelte wie sau standbild gehabt die jungs dachten ich verarsch die wurde dann aus dem raid gekickt !

dann ich erst mal geschaut wie das bei anderen games läuft auch geruckelt ich wieder runter gelöscht hatte dann aber vergessen was mein alter treiber war deswegen die frage von vorhind dann 186 drauf gemacht und trotzdem das problem wieter hin 

jetzt habe ich die karte meinen kumpel gegeben dachte karte am arsch wegen treiber kp bin ja kein spzialist ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus
mit rechnern

so PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 512MB jetzt drinne 

ati 9.7 drauf gemacht das was angeben wurde auf der ati seite wieder eingelogt nach dem ich alles neu instaliert habe von treibern 

und world of warcaft lagt wieder genau wie vorher

jetzt hole ich morgen vista von meinem kumpel neu das heisst ich darf jetzt alles plat machen und wieso wegen 190.38 nvidia treiber

weil was soll sonst mein system dazu gebracht haben meinen rechner zum abstürzen zu bringen ?

es ging wie gesagt alles vorher das schwöre ich !

mich kotzt das jetzt an kennt ihr world of warcraft habt ihr das mal neu instaliert dann sage ich mal viel spaß beim warten das dauert locker 5-6 std + vista treiber auch nochmal 5-6 std !


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. August 2009)

Mit dem neuen Patch haben eine Hand voll Leute Probleme, gerade in Verbindung mit veralteten World of Warcraft -AddOns (Recount, BigWigs...).
Bsp.: Ulduar 10er/25er Razorscale/Klingenschuppe: Frames 0-2 FPS. Ohne AddOns läufts dann. Der Patch scheint nicht ganz unproblematisch zu sein. 

Evtl. nochmal die Grafikeinstellungen auf mittel stellen ob sich dann was ändert. Vielleicht beisst sich der Radeon Treiber auch mit einem eventuell vorhanden PhysX-Treiber? Hatte das bei meiner. Hatte von nVidia 6800GTS auf die ATI 4870 gewechselt und nich dran gedacht, dass da noch der PhysX-Treiber drauf ist. Nachdem ich den deinstlliert hatte liefs wunderbar (abgesehen davon das ATI-Treiber noch immer mies zum einstellen sind  ).

Das wären noch so die Sachen, die man nochmal testen könnte.


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

hi also ich instaliere das game gerade ganz neu world of warcraft und ich bin grade mal bei 38 %
nur obs dann besser läuft das weiss ich nicht werde mich dann hinlegen den rechner anlassen
aber so wie es ausieht muss ich alles neu instalieren Vista

ich bin so abgefuckt grade habe ja auch nicht so den plan von windows zurücksetzen genrell mit rechner ich weiss wie ich ins internet komme und wie ich zocken kann mehr weiss ich nicht 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-36-jpg.html

hatte ja die grafik einstellung sogar schon so weit runter gemacht das es trotzdem ruckelt ich kann nur sagen seit dem ich 190.38 drauf gemacht habe gingen diese probleme los ich hatte davor garnichts sogar wo jetzt der neue patch rausgekommen ist von warcraft lief noch alles richtig flüßig ..

ich bin so abgefuckt hoffe nur das ich jetzt ned Powercolor Radeon Hd 4870 wo der 80 euro will + meine alte karte keinen fehler gemacht habe oder den noch sage das er nur 50 kriegt weiss ned was die neu kosten würde 

das einzigst gute die brauch 2 strom anschlüße kein plan was das heisst habe es aber an meinen 600 vollt netzteil angeschloßen


und ja ich weiss jetzt garnicht was fürtreiber ich da drauf machen muss auf die ati ?

Könnt ihr mir bitte diese treiber eventuel linken das ich das dann mal testen kann die ich da drauf machen soll weil auf der ati seite und ich kenne mich garnicht aus mit ati hatte ja ganze zeit nvidia und seit heute halt ati mir da einen link schicken welchen treiber ich drauf machen soll das wäre echt sehr nett von euch nach dem ganzen streß dank nvidia und ich dachte immer nvidia ist gut  wein (


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. August 2009)

2 Stromanschlüsse = größerer Strombedarf.  Also nich unbedingt ein Vorteil, hat meine aber auch. 

Probiers einfach mal ohne irgendwelche Zusatzaddons wies dann läuft. Wenn die Karte OK is und Neuaufsetzen des Systems (was ich dir nich wünsche, ich krieg immer nen Anfall wenn ichs zwangsneuaufsetzen muss  ) nix bringt, ist wohl wirklich was nicht in Ordnung.

Unter XP gibts einen Wiederherstellungsassistenten, den man über das Hilfe- und Supportcenter von Win aufrufen kann (nur bisl umständlich wie ich finde). Gibts unter Vista bestimmt auch.

ATI-Treiber findest du hier, musst nur dein System und die Karte auswählen:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

hast du vielleicht ein link welchen treiber ich da drauf machen soll auf die ati habe da jetzt halt drauf

9-7_vista32_win7_32_dd
9-7_vista32-64_ccc_lang2


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

ist es nicht so..?
wenn du durch das Web. diese Infos nicht bekommen hättest, Neue Treiber .. die du installiert hattest , 
alles so gelassen  wie es vor ein paar Tagen noch war, 
das heute alles ganz normal und wie gewohnt gut funktionieren würde auch WW  ?


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

Hi, also Du musst dann erst einmal sicher gehen, ob der NVIDIA Grafikkartentreiber restlos deinstalliert ist. 

Danach installierst Du diesen Treiber (ist ein Komplettpaket) : Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 9.7 WHQL - Download, Catalyst WHQL, Radeon Grafikkarte

Je nach dem welches Betriebssystem Du nutzt, wählst Du den Download und installierst diesen. Bei der Installation dann auf Express gehen, dann installiert das Setup automatisch alle wichtigen Treiber.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

also wenn ich den scheiss 190.38 nicht drauf gemacht hätte würde ich jetzt 80 euro haben und nicht hergeben für ne ati weil die gts für world of warcraft ausrecihend war es ging ja alles vorher ja es kotzt mich grade alles und ich habe kein plan von ati  schickt mir bitte die links mal welchen treiber ich drauf machen muss bitte


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

Hab ich doch eben, einen Post höher^^,...welches Betriebssystem hast Du ? Vista oder XP? 32Bit oder 64Bit ?

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

Hi, also Du musst dann erst einmal sicher gehen, ob der NVIDIA Grafikkartentreiber restlos deinstalliert ist. 


also im ccleaner unter extra ( programme deinstalieren ) habe ich alles gelöscht gehabt also es ist nichts mehr zu sehen siehe bild 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-37-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-38-jpg.html

nur ob es ganz vom rechner ist keine ahnung :?


P.S sry der blizzard instaler frisst ganz schön verbindung deswegen baut sich alles so langsam auf -,-


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

Jo, sieht soweit doch in Ordnung aus. Dann installiere jetzt den ATI-Treiber, neustarten und dann wäre es fertig.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-35-png.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/64s8-34-png.html

das ist mein system 



habe ja alles instaliert also 

9-7_vista32_win7_32_dd
9-7_vista32-64_ccc_lang2

und ins game reingegangen und alles hat wieder geruckelt also die treiber da die ich da aufgelistet habe jetzt instaliere ich wow neu und dann kann ich sehen obs immer noch so ist


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. August 2009)

Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Brenn dir die WoW-Patches auf CDs/DVD, wenn du das Game neu installieren musst installierst du erst normal das Spiel und dann der Reihe nach die einzelnen Patches, dann brauchste den blöden Blizz Downloader nicht mehr.


----------



## Explosiv (13. August 2009)

Ok, so lange kann ich leider nicht warten *gähn* 

Ich kann Dir morgen gerne weiter helfen, falls die Neuinstallation von WoW nichts gebracht haben sollte.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Danach installierst Du diesen Treiber (ist ein Komplettpaket) : Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 9.7 WHQL - Download, Catalyst WHQL, Radeon Grafikkarte



falsch nicht das komplett nehmen weil, drauf bin ich auch schon mal 
reingefallen, das war alles in englisch 
und das deutsche lässt sich nicht dazu installieren.

einfach nicht das komplett nehmen, nur den driver da steht aber auch das CC panel wieder drin,   das nicht anklicken (manuelle Installation) , booten muss der PC jetzt noch nicht, man kann gleich hinterher das deutschte CC panel hinterher installieren dann den PC neu booten lassen .


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 9.7 WHQL - Download, Catalyst WHQL, Radeon Grafikkarte


danke für die seite und was genau und wo kann ich das jetzt downloaden den aktuelen treiber das es auch der richtige ist -,-


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

für die 32 Bit das 
Drivers & Tools | GAME.AMD.COM


für die 64 Bit http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64

1.) zuerst nur den Display Driver  installieren 
wenn da CC (Controll  Panel ) steht manuell das nicht anklicken ,
C++ Virtual  muss  aber installiert werden,  das macht aber auch
das Catalyst Control  noch mal, falls man das ausersehen nicht mit angeklickt hatte .

2.) dann das Catalyst Control  "deutsch" hinterher installieren ,
Catalyst Control   ist das Panel "CCC" wo man Einstellungen  machen kann D3 usw... , das ist bei ATI/AMD alles etwas anderes als bei Nvidia,
weil bei ATI ist das Panel nicht gleich automatisch in deutsch mit dabei !


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

ich habe die 32 bit version von vista danke ich werde es direkt machen


also das in der mitte quasi die beiden 1/2 2/2  und auf deutsch stellen die beiden quasi -,-
also die beiden hatte ich dann schon gemacht gehabt dann waren die ruckler trotzdem noch da 
naja ich instaliere es gerade neu das spiel aber das dauert und dauert ( kotz ) -,-
aber irgend wie ist das bild bisi blaß muss ich noch rumstellen aber erst mal verstehen das ati control center^^


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

kannst  auch  auf Turkish stellen,
dann haste alles auf Turkish 

 auf German stellen und runter laden


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

ne las mal ich bleib bei deutsch 
aber du hast vorhind was von einer anderen version geredet die besser läuft von ati hast du da einen link du meintest 9.6 oder sowas -,-


ach und noch was soll ich das solassen alles wie es ist also standard einstelleungen und erst garnicht dran rumfummeln an den einstelungen?


----------



## Hulksters (13. August 2009)

also es läuft alles das einzigste problem sind jetzt die schaten probleme die kommen irgend wie komisch rüber also die bauen sich komisch auf also bis jetzt läuft es ruckel frei also nvidia ich piss auf euch


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

Hulksters schrieb:


> aber du hast vorhind was von einer anderen version geredet die besser läuft von ati hast du da einen link du meintest 9.6 oder sowas -,-



ich habe mir was zusammen gebastelt was auch funktioniert, 
ein mal Gamer optimiert ATI Driver Xtreme-G ATI 9.6
dann das Panel  vom der AMD/ATI Panel 9.6 deutsch.
keine Probleme damit ..
für die 9.7 gibt es noch keine .
vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft  nicht mehr so leichtfertig 
irgendwelchen Infos trauen und gleich drauf los legen mit der Updaterrei ? 
erspart man sich u.a. viel ärger mit dem PC ?
Die Text Beschreibungen  zu diesen Sachen ,
der Inhalt kommt meist nur von einer Quelle, was heißt ..?
Die ATI 9.7 Sachen das CC gefällt mir einfach nicht,
so wie die Neuen NV Driver davon lasse ich 
erst mal die Finger .


----------



## Hulksters (14. August 2009)

also ich bins mal wieder ich wollte nur sagen seit dem ich die ati habe läuft bei mir alles wie butter richtig geil ! 

Mein kumpel hat das auch jetzt gehabt das problem er hatte auch die ganze zeit world of warcraft gezockt hat ne nvidia 6600 und es ging ganze zeit als er sich auch den 190.38 nvidia treiber drauf gemacht hat ist auch sein kompletes system im eimer !

Also ich bin jetzt ein ati freund geworden und habe mit dem 9.7 auch keine probleme ich kann alle spiele richtig geil zocken 

auf alle höchsten einstellungen 

ati readon hd 4870 power color


----------



## amdintel (14. August 2009)

die neueren ATIs sind auch garnicht mal so übel , die Treiber haben ja noch 
eine kleine OC Funktion.


----------

